
OpenStreetMap UA: “Russian Mappers Attack Ukraine in OSM!” - app4soft
http://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1064445318421495808
======
app4soft
_OpenStreetMap UA_ [0] (Ukrainian OSM users group) give a response (via
Twitter[1,2] and Facebook[3]) to _OpenStreetMap Foundation_ on the new _OSM
DWG_ (Data Working Group) statement[4] about Crimea peninsula.

2018/11/19[1]:

> _Shame on @openstreetmap! #DWG encouraged the war against Ukraine and
> supports the Russia invasion into Ukraine and annexation of Crimea. Russian
> mappers attack Ukraine in OSM! cc @OSMFoundation @MFA_Ukraine @PavloKlimkin
> #КримЦеУкраїна #crimeaisukraine_

2018/11/21[2]:

> _#DWG violates OSMF policy for disputed territories and their own decision
> DWG 2018-11-14 Crimea (see part
> 4)[https://www.openstreetmap.org/changeset/64716645](https://www.openstreetmap.org/changeset/64716645)
> @OSMFoundation @Anonymaps @MFA_Ukraine @poroshenko_

[0] [http://openstreetmap.org.ua](http://openstreetmap.org.ua)

[1]
[http://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1064445318421495808](http://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1064445318421495808)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1065198343935221766](https://twitter.com/osm_ua/status/1065198343935221766)

[3]
[https://www.facebook.com/openstreetmapua/posts/7744488795580...](https://www.facebook.com/openstreetmapua/posts/774448879558074)

[4]
[http://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Working_Group_Minutes/DWG...](http://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Working_Group_Minutes/DWG_2018-11-14_Crimea)

